
People with low well-being report positive outcomes after psychedelics - doener
https://www.psypost.org/2020/03/people-with-low-psychological-well-being-more-likely-to-report-positive-outcomes-after-psychedelic-use-56296
======
chrismeller
“The present study sought to assess under which emotional (set) and
environmental (setting) circumstances psychedelic users consume such
substances.”

This study in no way even seems to purport that people who are depressed (or
“with low well-being” per the WHO test) benefit from any of these drugs.

Instead, it proves (supports, reaffirms, etc.) that, based upon the
individual’s initial state of well being, those with a lower well being
benefit more than those with an initially higher well being.

In other words: if you feel like crap, you will feel better, overall, than
someone who already feels fine does.

Of course it also has some interesting stats about in which environments they
took which drugs, not that we haven’t kind of known those all along.

------
jahn716
This article doesn't really explain what "positive outcomes" mean. Like, are
they happier for that instance? Or do they end up changing their outlooks
because of that one experience? Or is it necessary to continuously take the
drugs? A lot of questions here...

------
seemslegit
Sure sounds better than "suffering people report drugs make them feel good"
huh

------
jasonv
Unrelated maybe, but I find it highly ironic that the recent legalization of
marijuana where I live coincides with my utter lack of enjoyment of it. I’ve
tried enough products from the dispensaries and... whatever I loved about it
in college just isn’t available to me now. Leaves me cranky, groggy, and with
a bad headache.

~~~
grawprog
Not sure where you live, but the legal weed here is garbage. It's old, dry,
overpriced, full of cbn and would give you the effects you describe.

~~~
chrismeller
Also, my initial impression was “it’s legal now, so it’s not as exciting”.
Even if it were exactly the same weed it wouldn’t be the first time that
someone found the illicit aspect the most fun... drinking or smoking underage
is more of a “thrill” than being able to do it every day legally, for
instance.

~~~
grawprog
Makes sense. I never really cared that much about the illicitness of it. That
just made it more of a hassle really. Though it's never really been that big
of a deal here for most of my life so that could be why.

I just like the way it calms me down, helps with stress and sleeping.
Sleeping's always been something I've struggled with. I don't think it's for
everybody though, kind of like the way coffee or alcohol isn't for everybody.
Having higher quality coffee or beer might help someone like it if they're
unsure, but if they don't like it, they don't like it and the best coffee or
booze in the world won't change their mind.

Though, lower quality can give poor first impressions, or second impressions
after a long period of not doing something. That was just my thought.

~~~
jasonv
My college roommate in PDX was pleased with the legal product he found... my
experiences are in northern NV/CA.

